

Strobe Launches Game-Changing HTML5 App Platform - fortes
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/01/strobe-launches-game-changing-html5-app-platform/

======
wccrawford
No demos, movies, or anything? Just a sign saying 'we use SproutCore and
PhoneGap'?

The blog is just a list of conferences you went to?

No refunds? (There was a good discussion on here about why that's a bad idea,
and why 'refunds for any reason whatsoever' is a lot better. Sadly, I don't
have the link.)

I might take a look once it launches, but most likely I'll have forgotten
about it, since you gave me nothing to lock onto. It's just a generic SaaS
right now.

------
mckoss
The article reads like a press release from Strobe. Is there any Journalism
involved here?

~~~
Semiapies
It's TechCrunch, so no.

~~~
sarahintampa
So I actually talked to them about the product, logged in and played around
with it. I'm not a developer, so I can't get into the nitty gritty specifics
to the extent this community would appreciate. But if the idea of centralized
code management, push button deployment/rollbacks, integrated push button add-
ons for backend services, authentication, social, & persistence all built on
top of popular html5 frameworks isn't exciting or interesting to developers,
what is?

~~~
sarahintampa
P.S. Does this link work or do you have to login? <http://api-
docs.strobeapp.com/>

------
r3demon
no real demo( does it work?

~~~
allad
See for yourself. Sign up for the limited beta and you'll get an invite.
<http://www.strobecorp.com/products-platform/> Or if you're on twitter, hit me
at @allad. I've got some invites left.

